# Anybody want to buy an American RV?



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi my name is Alan Poole I've been hanging around your site for a few months.

I'm an Enblishman who's lived in the US for 25 years. It's my plan to full time in Europe for a couple of years, To bring a large diesel pusher with me in ...June? Who knows, but I want to wait until the last minute to get the best value for money and I've tons of stuff to do before I leave. Your great site has made me aware of the complexities of such an endeavour -not overwhelming but substantial.

I'm thinking that it might be a good idea to do a dry run at my leasure with a smaller less expensive vehicle to actually go through the process, stub my toe on all the obstacles so to speak.

Someone here who actually want's to buy one now could be involved all the way, or I could do it on my own and try to pick up a buyer during the process....

I guess I would:

1) Find the vehicle take actual measurement of width.
2) Buy it and drive it here to Caifornia, test run
3) Have it completely serviced including AC units
4) Replace whatever's dodgy, batteries, tires, brakes,
5) Add Supercharger, trans cooler
6) Add whatever seem nec. Battery minder, connection for substandard power supplies, anti sway bar, what have you...
7) stock storage with spare parts: brake pads, belts, hoses, wiper blades, manuals, fuses, light bulbs, tool kit, and some Napa Valley cabernet sauvignon for when things get too stressfull
8) Make all conversions to meet MOT 
9) arrainge insurance in UK
10) Ship to UK
11) Meet at docks
12) MOT and register in UK. Pehaps sell first to avoid multiple Sales taxes?

I would probably end up able to do it as a hobby, because I will need to travel back and forth; Europe : USA more than I do now anyway.

So what do you all think? What have I forgotten?

Alan


----------

